# King fishing



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok so i know there are a few of you guys that love to fish for Kings. I also know it wont be long before summer's here and time to hit the gulf. I dont know alot about king fishing so im hoping i can find someone on here to take me fishing this year, Im still searching for my first one..... Anyways im putting in my application now... LOL


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

me too


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

not hard right hardware right bait and plenty of time.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

When the Kings return try trolling a duster with a cigar minnow or a stretch 25 in 40 ft of water off the beach you should run into one. Check the forum and you will find out when they are in the area. Plus most times you will find an open invatation to join people on a trip in the gulf to catch Kings and spanish.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

AWWWW my favorite species  Went out alot last summer for kings for the first time and probably caught 12 all season and man I had a blast. I normaly like to launch at the 2nd parking lot at ft pickens... I normally use a duster (pink/silver) with a cigar minow. 40 foot of water is what I like, but can catch them closer to shore. My first trip I caught 3 and wow what fun!!:thumbsup: Live bait is also good. Anyways feel free to join me when it warms up....


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm always looking for someone to go with. Hit me up come late April/May!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

get that 14 footer yet mrphoshiz??


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Can't beat live bait: big hardtail, threadfin, cig, speedo, spanish sardine, small bluefish, small spanish, or small ladyfish. All of these baits work great alive or dead as well and I fish these baits "naked" dead or alive. Slow troll them or just drift them. Seems like the bigger kings are usually just outside the sandbar where the water just gets dark. Kings are probably the easiest fish in the gulf to catch and one of the funnest. 
Good Luck!

I am suprised no one posted on here about the Hook Line and Sinker kayak fishing seminar last night at Flounders?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Dont forget the ribbonfish !


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone )
> 
> Dont forget the ribbonfish !


Yeah they do work good but I don't like to use them simply because I hate using a bunch treble hooks especially in the kayak. I never us more than one treble hook per rig. If I decide to use a stinger rig I use a J hook in the nose and treble hook in the back. I hardly ever use a stinger tho and I don't get many short strikes and if I do its from spanish not the kings I'm going for.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Would a pier cobia/king rod work on a yak? Or is there a better option?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

EODangler said:


> Would a pier cobia/king rod work on a yak? Or is there a better option?


Yeah that's what I use. You will often spot fish/action out there while you are trolling so you want something handy that you can cast good!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Starting in April I'll be hitting the public numbers in Destin and Pensacola on Saturday mornings for kings, spanish, cobia, snapper and whatever else happens to show up. You're welcome to come along anytime. Send me a PM when the weather starts to warm in a few months and I'll let you know where/when I'm fishing.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree with Caddy Yakker on live bait :thumbup:. Best to rig kayak with a fish finder or fish with someone that has one. I fished blindly for live bait before I bought my fish finder, it was that important to me. 

EODangler, I originally used my pier rod then switched to a shorter rod, for me it's easier to bring the fish yak side.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

HAG 90 10 said:


> EODangler, I originally used my pier rod then switched to a shorter rod, for me it's easier to bring the fish yak side.


That's what I was thinking. What did you end up going with? Thanks.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with a shorter rod but I do like to keep a medium sized reel on a little longer rod so that i can cast a bit too and I use a sabiki alot as well on a shorter light weight rig.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

The longest rods I use are 7.5' and I like using two longer rods when trolling, I adjust the ram tube rod holders outward to almost act as outriggers giving a greater spread. This year I will do the same but add a third short rod on a down rigger:thumbsup:. I have no problem getting fish to my yak with longer rods, just use a long gaff, plus now that I have a hobie I can go to the fish:thumbup:.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 6 foot 30lb class Penn Slammer rod plus a custom 8' rod that I use, going to purchase another short rod to replace the 8 footer. I like not having to gaff my fish, just grab the tail but that's my preference. I will use my 8' to fish for Cobia this spring for the extra casting distance. If you're looking for tackle don't forget the Outcast Spring sale, can't beat the prices. :thumbup:


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

tried once, got flipped in the surf, lost tons of gear and broke a rod.. haven't been back since - LOL


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Lots of good info on baits and rigs to use. I've got a couple points to add: be sure your reel has AT LEAST 300yds of line on it and a smooth drag. Once you hook a king, DO NOT tighten you drag after the first run!!! Keep the drag loose and rely on you line capacity and light drag to slow him down. This is also where having a smooth drag comes into play, if your reel sticks for even a fraction of a second then it's good by king!

Remember that these fish can accelerate to more than 30mph in a few seconds! That kind of force will either break you off or pull your hooks if you over tighten your drag. I prefer to fish lever-drag conventional reels for kings that way I can preset the strike and full drag. 4-5lbs for strike drag usually gives me 8-10lbs full. However, I NEVER use full drag on kings. I'll only reserve that for a shark, cobia, or some other bull-dogging fish.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Anything that Alex says should be taken as gospel. I have seen his catches and reports of his great catches. Listen (and read) and learn is my motto.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Lots of good info on baits and rigs to use. I've got a couple points to add: be sure your reel has AT LEAST 300yds of line on it and a smooth drag. Once you hook a king, DO NOT tighten you drag after the first run!!! Keep the drag loose and rely on you line capacity and light drag to slow him down. This is also where having a smooth drag comes into play, if your reel sticks for even a fraction of a second then it's good by king!
> 
> Remember that these fish can accelerate to more than 30mph in a few seconds! That kind of force will either break you off or pull your hooks if you over tighten your drag. I prefer to fish lever-drag conventional reels for kings that way I can preset the strike and full drag. 4-5lbs for strike drag usually gives me 8-10lbs full. However, I NEVER use full drag on kings. I'll only reserve that for a shark, cobia, or some other bull-dogging fish.
> 
> ...


i agree, thats why they call them smokers, they will smoke your drag fast!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

for sure gotta leave that drag loose or you'll loose um every time, and it'll get your blood goin to hear that scream! I love catchin those things, I'm really hoping to run up on a sailfish this year too.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey brotherman, Cant wait to catch some kings with ya. Lots of great tips for catching them on here. Talk to you later bro


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea i hear ya, wanted to say thanks to everyone who commented on this subject and offered to show me the ropes to catching some kings. I will be hitting you guys up as soon as they start running. Trouble, cant wait for you to come back to Pcola so we can catch some more fish :thumbup:.


----------

